# Word of the Day: Snide



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Snide (adjective) - derogatory, devious, underhanded or mocking in an indirect way.

The actor was infuriated at the snide remarks made by the press about his last movie role.


----------



## AmberTea (Oct 6, 2020)

I was just now trying to remember when I last spoke that word in a sentence
or in written form. Been a long while. I am going to start expanding my
vocabulary


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 6, 2020)

I took an instant disliking to the man based solely on his snide looks and ways.


----------



## win231 (Oct 6, 2020)

Some people accuse me of making snide remarks.
And they're right.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 6, 2020)

Snide remarks  ruffle my feathers.


----------



## win231 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Snide remarks  ruffle my feathers.


That's not our problem.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 6, 2020)

Unfortunately, I don't always catch the meaning when someone makes a snide remark.

Jealously sometimes causes a person to make a snide comment about  a friend.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 6, 2020)

I love the word snide and use it often in sentences particularly about offhand snide remarks


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 7, 2020)

What?
Did win231 just make a snide reply to  my ruffled feathers?

Perhaps I   should have  said fur instead of feathers?


----------

